# assay for



## final_fantasy

Hi everyone!!

I'm wondering what means _assay for_ in the following context:

_The construct was assayed for T function.

_I guess: The construct was assayed by means T function?????

Thanks


----------



## fgetz

EE.UU
I'm not sure. T-function is usually associated with "criptografía"


----------



## final_fantasy

In this case T funcion is associated with biology, it is a function of a gene.


----------



## final_fantasy

I'm not sure how to apply _assay for_. Perhaps an example in another context would be helpful.


----------



## Porteño

If you look it up in the WR dictionary you will find that 'assay' means to test.


----------



## final_fantasy

Yes, usually before to ask a question I look the word up in the dictionary.

Anyway, the question is: Is the construct tested (assayed) by the T function?

Or does it mean another thing?


----------



## Porteño

final_fantasy said:


> Yes, usually before to ask a question I look the word up in the dictionary.
> 
> Anyway, the question is: Is the *construct *tested (assayed) by the T function?
> 
> Or does it mean another thing?


 
I have a problem with the word 'construct'. Construct is a verb and not a noun. Do you mean *construction*?


----------



## final_fantasy

The exact word is construct, but construction can fit well.


----------



## Porteño

final_fantasy said:


> The exact word is construct, but construction can fit well.


 
Is this an original English text?


----------



## final_fantasy

Yes it is. A quick search on google of the words "construct was assayed for" can provide you some examples.


----------



## Porteño

Well, it certainly does not appear on my Google.


----------



## final_fantasy

Search with quotation marks: "construct was assayed for"
Some examples:

HXT1 *construct was assayed for* glucose. repression of GAL1 and SUC2 expression. using the GAL1::lacZ and SUC2::lacZ. constructs. *...*

The RiD2L *construct was assayed for* the (R)NPA-mediated inhibition of forskolin-stimulated cAMP accumulation as described [24]. 


 g of each *construct was assayed for* the ability to autophosphorylate in vitro {upper panel) and to phosphorylate a fragment of Cdc25c fused to GST (lower *...*


 (A) A PRE-dependent *construct was assayed for* CAT expression as described in. the legend to Fig. 1A. Expression plasmids for  the adenovirus type 5 3


----------



## Porteño

Then I can only assume it is a word used exclusively among biologists, since it does not appear as a noun in the dictionaries.


----------



## fgetz

EE.UU.
O ye of little faith Porteño..
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/construct
Noun
Singular: construct (plural: constructs)


A concept or model. 
Bohr's theoretical construct of the atom was soon superseded by quantum mechanics.


----------



## Porteño

fgetz said:


> EE.UU.
> O ye of little faith Porteño..
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/construct
> Noun
> Singular: construct (plural: constructs)
> 
> 
> A concept or model.
> Bohr's theoretical construct of the atom was soon superseded by quantum mechanics.


 
I did not phrase my post correctly. I had indeed come across the meaning as a theoretical concept but could not connect this to the context.


----------



## Black Horse

Yo lo traduciría como "Este modelo se evaluó con la función T". ¿Te hace sentido?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

"Construct"  se usa mucho en estadística/administración.


----------

